# April 13' MOTM Vote Thread



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

*










**We have 8 members nominated for Member of the Month 
Its up to you to decide who has earned March's MOTM Title.

The Winner will receive a $25 off code for the Bad News Racing website. 

Polls will end on April 31st at 1159pm EST

Robby

EcoDave

Mick

Jblackburn

ikermit

Sciphi

Brian V

BigSkyMontana*​


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Alright , Knights of Ecky, Smurfettes , GearHeads , MOD's and such ...


,,,,,,,,,,,....Vote,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You want some votes brian? lol Your all over this.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Not everybody will vote lol. Some register, ask a question and forget their log in info or that we even exist.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> ​wake up and - VOTE -


Will you be this excited about voting even if your not nominated.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Voted!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Voted! Let's get more votes on guys!

Maybe it's time for me to send out another mass mailing...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Voted! Let's get more votes on guys!
> 
> Maybe it's time for me to send out another mass mailing...


Do it


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

voted


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump - we had close to 100 votes last month. Let's get more votes in.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Maybe if this thread was put at the top of the home page there would be more visability to members and possibly more votes. I didn't see until 7 days after it was first posted.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

ChevyMgr said:


> Maybe if this thread was put at the top of the home page there would be more visability to members and possibly more votes. I didn't see until 7 days after it was first posted.



Yup i agree to this. I think we need a mass PM


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

We might have our first tie here...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Lets take it to the track.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Lets take it to the track.


BRB, acquiring more hamsters for my turbo...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> brb, acquiring more hamsters for my turbo...


cheater!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> BRB, acquiring more hamsters for my turbo...


Hey now!

Oh wait, nvm. You are getting hamsters. Hamstars are tuned for maximum gain with forced induction.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> Ttttttttttttttttttttttttthey're ....


Grrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeaaatt?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The party is over , it was a good race , then the big J pored it on in the final turn he saw that finish line , his eyes grew wider with each passing moment until the flag dropped . Had to look up to see he won , hip hip hooray for you big ​J !


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Congrats J, your title has been made and sent to Tecollins.

You were well deserving of this title.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you sir 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

What so let me get this straight, i paid a ton of money for mods on my Cruze and you win??? A puny little 1LT 6M????? This is BS!! I busted my ass trying to get this...

You will laugh if you know why i said that 

Congrats man, you definetly have worked hard to earn that title. jblacknoob


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Congrats sir, obviously the hamsters worked!

I need to get on a radio station or something and beg them to hook me up with the hamstars for next month.


----------

